# What personal equipment do you have?



## TNasty (Mar 9, 2017)

We all have some equipment we can proudly (and sometimes not proudly) call ours. Whether it's a nice microphone, interesting sound board, miniature lighting console, some cheap Chinese rip-off of something, or some neat piece of equipment, just about everybody has something.

So my question to you is: What do you call yours? I think it would be cool if we could see some different equipment, just to spice things up a bit.

I'll let somebody else start off, so I don't feel like I made a thread just to show off my equipment.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 11, 2017)

I wear too many hats to post everything I've got but I started gathering my own stock of stuff becuase I found myself renting or borrowing things so much I got tired of the added step. I'm mixing a show for my wife this weekend so I'll start with a couple things in my audio world I've got an MXL 990/991 for recording and random fill mic as well as a shure 55 for mc/host/retro look just for variety. And a Tuscan DR-40 for recording a board feed or getting a room recording. They've all come in handy on more than one occasion.


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 11, 2017)

I started with a handful of Chinese LED pars just to play around with. They were nice to have around to play with various consoles and software at the house. I had been renting some rebranded Chinese LED fixtures for uplighting events and such that I did on the side. I quickly realized that it was silly to be paying 15% of what the light costs to rent it for a day. I ended up with 24 decent flat pars, tons of AC and data cable, and a little rack with a dmx king artnet to dmx converter, a wireless router, a switch, and an opto. The rack now lives at work networked in with the console. It's just so much nicer to have wireless control available all the time even if the console isn't even on.


----------



## JD (Mar 11, 2017)

Although I'm officially retired, I still have some sound and lighting gear I use for various volunteer gigs like Church talent shows and a Choral group I belong to. Do more sound than lights. For sound, Mics, amps, and speakers are good (Sennheiser/Shure, QSC, JBL.) but the head end stuff is Behringer. Works fine for what I use it for. Lighting is mostly Chinese stuff. Gone are the days of high end stuff, now just Chauvet, Elation, etc. Still have a nice Lycian followspot though  Again, works for what I use it for. Lifts are L16. Didn't want to go cheap on that.


----------



## Adam Brunetti (Mar 11, 2017)

I do a lot of work at my old high school, and with a severe lack of funding, much of the gear that I bring in has been bought specifically for use at the school. That being said, I now own a Presonus RM32AI, a good amount of Chinese LED pars from Amazon, a Chauvet Intimidator 150, 5 ADJ Dimmer Packs, a Hurricane H2 Hazer, A Mister Kool for low-laying fog, a Fog Fury Jett, and a few random movers, most recently a 4 pack of the Lixadias that had been discussed here recently. Working on expanding my inventory over the next year, and luckily the school department has finally realized the importance of funding the arts, so I may actually be able to have them update their ancient systems. Haha! Initial cost was a bit high for me, but now that I have this gear, its allowed me to be able to book more gigs at this venue, make them realize that they should be putting money into their theatre arts department. For me, the look on the kid's faces when they see their shows be highlighted by this gear makes it all worth it! (I think this train of thought made sense.)


----------



## TNasty (Mar 11, 2017)

Now that there seems to be some decent interest in this thread, I figure I'll go ahead and post some of my stuff.

Here's my Audio Technica wireless set I have. Got it for real cheap from a friend who was getting a new system.




Now here's an interesting thing. It's not really a professional device, but being an amplified audio unit, I decided I'd share it.

I present to you, the Guitammer Buttkicker.



I've also ordered a Mackie Mix8 for myself. I got it so that I can amplify my guitar just a bit before sending it into my machine, and to do some nice sound recording for a friend of mine (who's got access to a shotgun mic).
Here's one of his videos if you just want to see the kind of stuff we produce:


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 12, 2017)

I've got about 75 moving lights....


----------



## Adam Brunetti (Mar 13, 2017)

Ah, the buttkicker. When I shadowed Hamilton, that's one of the first things I noticed at FOH.


----------



## TNasty (Mar 14, 2017)

Adam Brunetti said:


> Ah, the buttkicker. When I shadowed Hamilton, that's one of the first things I noticed at FOH.


Gotta love how I jammed some magic erasers between the chair and the adjustment lever so it doesn't rattle like mad. It's a shame that my grandma lives in the basement, or else I'd be able to crank that thing non stop.


----------



## rsmentele (Mar 14, 2017)

ETC Congo Jr with a Master Fader wing!




One of these days Ill take a picture of my Qlab rig. Mac mini, Focusrite interface exc


----------



## TNasty (Mar 24, 2017)

I've got a couple new toys. My lil' Mackie Mix8 came in last week, along with a nice Audio Technica large diaphragm condenser.


----------



## Ancient Engineer (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh, where to begin??

Tools/Rigging: About 25 spansets, 4,762 uncomfortable harnesses (OK, maybe 12), 1 20' long section of webbing to make a comfy Swiss seat, UFT, 200' of 5" hawser, Tassimo coffee maker, 'biners, tools, tools, tools...
Lighting: Fleenor Gizmo, A coupla Hog consoles, some 2K blacklight cannons, 5K and 2K Mole Fresnels...
Video: 2" quadruplex machine, 1" Type C, MII, BetacamSP, D-2, D-3, D-5, DVCPro, 3/4", EIAJ 1/2" B&W, much outboard gear, GV300XL switcher, Steadicam, cabling, Blackmagic HD cam...
Audio: A variety of analog consoles, C-12, KM184s, 77DXs, U87, JH-600 strips converted to 19" rack eq/pre, 4T 1/4" MX5050, MC2300s, MC2105, MC275s, MPI-4, Tek 760A, billions and billions of cables...
Test gear: Tek TM500 series stuff... lots of TM500 modules..., Videotek WFM/Vector, Leader signal generators, HP counter (nixie), Bird SWR meter and slugs, home made transistor matcher...


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Sep 23, 2017)

Different people have been giving me lighting equipment they no longer use or they have replaced. It's older stuff but functional. 2 crank-up trees, 12 Par56, 2 tree dimmers, 3 12x2.4Ks, 2 6x2.4Ks, a couple manual consoles, and a Strand 300. I have used pieces from it so far but not as a system.


----------



## NickVon (Sep 26, 2017)

I have my racks of
(8) Sennheiser E100's with Ant.Distro 
(1) Focusrite Scarlett 18i8
Shure Beta 58/57
a little older Crown Amp for,
(2) JBL MP410 (I usuallly use as front fills or delays in places i do sound work at.
(I have some much (4) older Gen1/2 Sennheriser EW100 systems that I only break out if I'm desperate for channels, or the venue I'm at has unreliable wirelesss and and need to supplement)

These are probably my oldest and most go to pieces of gear i use. I also have my MightBright music stand lights, and a toolbox of adapters and cabletester, Qbox etc.

Next up or me maybe my own console (been looking at a A&H GLD112) but so many places I go have at least basic digital consoles, money to rent, or quality analogue consoles that work for small shows, i'm not really desperate to have my own. (i know they could rent from me with my own console! But those are only a couple a gigs a year and it would take a long time to pay of the investment of the gear that I would want to own)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 26, 2017)

A literal pile of hand tools, power tools and various other equipment to build most things. Not too much on the tech side, just some old fixtures I've "collected" and a few testers.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 26, 2017)

I was thinking as I condensed and changed my gig bag over to a pelican case that while we have a bunch of these threads (see also whats in your tool bags threads) we don't really have one for gig bags. Mine is geared mostly towards audio and some AV at this point but I'll take some pictures and list what I've got in there and what some of the others guys in the shop have in theirs.


----------



## Aaron Becker (Sep 26, 2017)

josh88 said:


> I was thinking as I condensed and changed my gig bag over to a pelican case that while we have a bunch of these threads (see also whats in your tool bags threads) we don't really have one for gig bags. Mine is geared mostly towards audio and some AV at this point but I'll take some pictures and list what I've got in there and what some of the others guys in the shop have in theirs.



I've had these same thoughts, but I usually end up putting together a different "miscellaneous" case for whatever gig I'm doing, depending on what else I'm already taking/what that venue/show has.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 26, 2017)

I often have multiple bags and still do if I"m also doing production photos or video of a production. But I was carrying around a couple bags of audio and av gear as well. The pelican is small enough for me to fly with it but large enough to combine them all into one package with wheels. I"ll still pare it down for smaller or more specific jobs but most of the gigs I'm on now encompass all of it and I got tired of carrying it all separately. I shouldn't have to but its safer to assume the venue doesn't have it or tape or etc and that someone who packed my other cases forgot something or didn't account for something or someone will throw something at us last minute.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 27, 2017)

My primary gig bag leans either electrics/general tech or carpentry depending on the gig im working. There's a core of tools that always stay in it and then I add or subtract depending on expected workload or location. 

I take that bag everywhere too, from weddings to weekends at the family cabin. Always comes in handy.


----------



## edifi (Sep 27, 2017)

I owned a store front theater for a few years, so bought a lighting kit with PARS and Lekos, DMX control board and portable dimmers. The lights are now part of the school's meager supply, and I use the board and dimmers to teach hang and focus on trees because I can't take the kids up to the lights (district policy - no students on the lift).


----------



## Lance Hallmark (Sep 13, 2018)

I do mostly DJ events from clubs to outdoor raves as well as supply sound/lighting for other events & live music. I am working on opening my own performance venue next year. Just starting to get my head around DMX programming and how to properly run a lighting console.
Audio:
2 JTR Orbit Shifter subs
2 JTR Noesis 3TX 3 way tops
2 Yamaha DSR112 2 way tops
2 Denon Delta 10" 2 way tops
2 EV ZXa5 15" 2 way tops
2 EV sx200 12" 2 way tops
2 EV ZXa1 12" subs
4 Yorkville LS800/801 subs
1 Powersoft K10 amp
2 Crown XTI6002 amps
3 Pioneer XDJ1000mk2 Media players
2 Denon HS500 CD/Media players
2 Technics 1210 turntables
1 Pioneer Toraiz 16 Sampler/Sequencer
1 Ableton Push controller
1 Korg Zero4 mixer
1 Pioneer S3 mixer
1 Pioneer 900NXS2 mixer
1 Rane MP2015 rotary mixer
1 A&H Zed10 FX mixer
1 Soundcraft 16 ch mixer
1 Pioneer DDJ-SZ controller
1 Line 6 V-70 Wireless mic
1 Sure 2 channel wireless mic

Lighting:
4 Chauvet Intimidator 250 LED
4 Chinese R5 Sharpy clones
2 Chinese Bee Eye clones
12 Chinese generic LED wash lights
10 Battery powered, wireless DMX uplights
1 ADJ Follow Spot 1000
4 Chauvet Colorbar SMD
4 Chauvet Shadow UV panels
2 1 watt RGB lasers
2 3 watt RGB lasers
1 Touchscreen PC with Pangolin for lasers
1 Touchscreen PC with Chamsys MagicQ USB dongle
1 Chamsys MQ40 lighting console
1 wireless DMX transmitter, 7 receivers
1 10ft goalpost triangle truss
1 12 x 28 ft. F34 square truss
2 2.0m truss totems
2 2.5m truss totems


----------



## Rose03 (Nov 20, 2018)

I have an altman 3.5q, EDI Bijou PLus, and a 1974 Strong Trouperette II. All three I found on the side of the road.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 20, 2018)

Adam Brunetti said:


> I do a lot of work at my old high school, and with a severe lack of funding, much of the gear that I bring in has been bought specifically for use at the school. That being said, I now own a Presonus RM32AI, a good amount of Chinese LED pars from Amazon, a Chauvet Intimidator 150, 5 ADJ Dimmer Packs, a Hurricane H2 Hazer, A Mister Kool for low-laying fog, a Fog Fury Jett, and a few random movers, most recently a 4 pack of the Lixadias that had been discussed here recently.



Along with Neewer, Lixada seems to be one of the fourth-tier "brand names" that's actually got a little heft behind it on the ChinaDumpShit level (as a radio engineer friend of mine would phrase it). How are they working out for you?


----------



## Adam Brunetti (Nov 20, 2018)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Along with Neewer, Lixada seems to be one of the fourth-tier "brand names" that's actually got a little heft behind it on the ChinaDumpShit level (as a radio engineer friend of mine would phrase it). How are they working out for you?


Honestly, they've worked wonders. have yet to have one go out, and for a high school with NOTHING, when there's no budget for rentals, they're great. Even just to supplement on front light, as we have no actual front lighting, besides (now static) follow spots in a catwalk. They're great to be able to focus to different areas of the stage and pit


----------



## Ancient Engineer (Jan 9, 2019)

I got a Fleenor Gizmo back in 2012 and I think it is a pretty cool device. I got it to test but I have run shows (in an emergency) from it. 










Gizmo-front-small



__ Ancient Engineer
__ Jan 9, 2019


----------



## NickVon (Jan 14, 2019)

NickVon said:


> I have my racks of
> (10) Sennheiser E100's with Ant.Distro
> (1) Focusrite Scarlett 18i8
> Shure Beta 58/57's
> ...



[EDIT]
I picked up an A&H SQ6 with a road case!
A Seahorse SE90 rolling travel case (Great Pelican Clone)
And also did a test investment in the JTS R-4 wireless mic system which I saw on a job and was impressed with (the all Metal body packs/HH transmitter version). I like them so far.


----------



## TNasty (Jan 31, 2019)

Been a while, hasn't it?



Not quite a "stage" or "studio", but one thing for sure is I'm not playing with the cheap toys (as far as stuff in college goes) when it comes to the important equipment. One thing you don't see here is a second XLS1000 I've got coming in as a dedicated amp so I can at least pump 1100 watts into the ButtKicker out of its rated 1500 watts. One of my "low key goals" is to find the resonant frequency of the apartment building by the end of the semester.

A few interesting things worth noting is that the speaker on the left has a new sub driver (replaced with an Eminence Kappa 15-A, hence the missing Yamaha logo), the Epson PowerLite 425w fills the wall *perfectly* without any keystone, and even though in its current configuration the Buttkicker shakes the whole living room to some degree while operating way below its "minimum" 400 watts input power. Also, the lights are out of my bedroom because Super Bowl.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jan 31, 2019)

TNasty said:


> Been a while, hasn't it?
> View attachment 17454View attachment 17455View attachment 17456View attachment 17457View attachment 17458
> 
> 
> ...


 @TNasty Your Buttkicker shaking your room reminds of an amateur production I created and operated sound and sound effects for about a decade ago; the group literally performed in the basement of a church erected in the late 1800's on a foundation of boulders and stones excavated from the property on the bank of an adjacent swamp. I managed to borrow one of the 'Sensurround' sub-woofers (resplendent with the logo's) and spent several late nights / mornings after rehearsals driving the lone sub with my BGW500 in bridge mode. I used a Loftech TS1 sine / sweep generator to select which frequency shook the church the most and created the most rattling in the basement air ducts which fed the floor vents heating the church above. Once I'd determined the frequency I laid down several minutes as a continuous track on one of my Sony MDS630 mini disc recorders. In the production actors were supposed to have been making their own home made fireworks in the basement and had an inadvertent explosion. Next I used a pair of Otari 5050 stereo open reel decks to do a little mid1900's analogue pitch-shifting and created a stereo mini-disc track with one track of the steady tone and the other track a rapid series of brief pulses one octave down from the base track, not to be confused with the bass track. On a second mini-disc player I created a stereo cut of typical fireworks sound at frequencies a couple of octaves higher. When it came time to add sound to rehearsals with the cast they were blown away. Best of all was one evening when our basement rehearsal coincided with the church choir's rehearsal directly above us. Normally on these evenings we have to deal with their organ and singing above us. On the night we rehearsed with our fireworks and explosion recordings below them it was definitely us who disturbed them; disturbed is an understatement: We startled the phuque out of them. I think I recall posting of this once before here on the CB forum. 
Take care T, always great chatting with you. How's your engineering degree coming along? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## TNasty (Jan 31, 2019)

RonHebbard said:


> @TNasty Your Buttkicker shaking your room reminds of an amateur production I created and operated sound and sound effects for about a decade ago; the group literally performed in the basement of a church erected in the late 1800's on a foundation of boulders and stones excavated from the property on the bank of an adjacent swamp. I managed to borrow one of the 'Sensurround' sub-woofers (resplendent with the logo's) and spent several late nights / mornings after rehearsals driving the lone sub with my BGW500 in bridge mode. I used a Loftech TS1 sine / sweep generator to select which frequency shook the church the most and created the most rattling in the basement air ducts which fed the floor vents heating the church above. Once I'd determined the frequency I laid down several minutes as a continuous track on one of my Sony MDS630 mini disc recorders. In the production actors were supposed to have been making their own home made fireworks in the basement and had an inadvertent explosion. Next I used a pair of Otari 5050 stereo open reel decks to do a little mid1900's analogue pitch-shifting and created a stereo mini-disc track with one track of the steady tone and the other track a rapid series of brief pulses one octave down from the base track, not to be confused with the bass track. On a second mini-disc player I created a stereo cut of typical fireworks sound at frequencies a couple of octaves higher. When it came time to add sound to rehearsals with the cast they were blown away. Best of all was one evening when our basement rehearsal coincided with the church choir's rehearsal directly above us. Normally on these evenings we have to deal with their organ and singing above us. On the night we rehearsed with our fireworks and explosion recordings below them it was definitely us who disturbed them; disturbed is an understatement: We startled the phuque out of them. I think I recall posting of this once before here on the CB forum.
> Take care T, always great chatting with you. How's your engineering degree coming along?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


Howdy there @RonHebbard! I knew it was only a matter of time before I heard from you again!
In a sudden change of events, I've switched from engineering to art (I spend a year and a half joking about art majors, but here I am now- lol), specifically the Interdisciplinary Digital Studio (IDS) program, and I'm probably going to see about taking a technical theatre minor now that I have the time. The program consists of designing interactive and new media such as video games, animation, web design, sound production, and a bunch of other cool little niche forms of digital media. On top of that I may get a certificate in engineering design/tech at some point after graduating. Gotta say, it feels strange to enjoy doing my homework!

Nothing beats your calculus classes turning into gen-ed credits!


----------



## Steve Yates (Mar 4, 2019)

I own:

1 Strand Palette 100 console (very good diagnostic console for fixing things, just heavy)
1 ETC Nomad and Programming Wing (ancillary touch screens and accessories too)
1 Leprecon 12x2.4k dimmer 
some par cans
2 color source spots
6 some crappy LED RGB pars


----------



## John Scrip (Apr 11, 2019)

Geez, I wouldn't even know where to start. I was a studio rat for some time before I got into this gig and I still have a mastering room so I have a decent amount of hardware that I can't let go of. But I hate seeing some of it collect dust, so I bring it to (or leave it at) the venue. 

FrankeNeumann (a customized mic designed around a U87 capsule), a handful of other mics from Shure to Beyerdynamic to two hand-made lollipop mics (in a word, incredible), a plethora of recording gear that I keep at the venue or occasionally bring from my "other" place (https://www.massivemastering.com - which is also where I handle a good amount of the VO work we need), a couple laptops, digital recording gear, the list goes on. Oh - and flashlights. But yeah, if I ever left the place, I might have to make a few trips.


----------

